# whats the number of feet you need to be away from a house



## love the outdoors (Mar 24, 2009)

a corn field buts up to my back yard and theres an apple tree in my yard and deer go in there like crazy now is there any way i could hun that with BOW not rifle its 110 feet away from the house what do yall know thanks


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

450 ft unless you have permission from the owner. I think thats right.

I know it in the hunting regs. you get with your license. Good idea to read it. It will most generally answer all you questions.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As Mike stated 450 feet unless you have permission. That safety zone is for hunting, regardless if your using a bow or firearm.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

love the outdoors said:


> a corn field buts up to my back yard and theres an apple tree in my yard and deer go in there like crazy now is there any way i could hun that with BOW not rifle its 110 feet away from the house what do yall know thanks


if its your own house. . . unless you decide to turn yourself in for hunting within 450 feet. . . hunt it. . .


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> if its your own house. . . unless you decide to turn yourself in for hunting within 450 feet. . . hunt it. . .




No need to turn yourself in as it is perfectly legal if you own it....heck you can hunt from your kitchen window if you want.......as long as you're wearing the proper clothing color for the game you're hunting.....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> No need to turn yourself in as it is perfectly legal if you own it....heck you can hunt from your kitchen window if you want.......as long as you're wearing the proper clothing color for the game you're hunting.....


ya. . . i was just throwin a little humor in there


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> No need to turn yourself in as it is perfectly legal if you own it....heck you can hunt from your kitchen window if you want.......as long as you're wearing the proper clothing color for the game you're hunting.....



as long as there is not another house within 450 feet. if so you would need their permission then.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

wild bill said:


> as long as there is not another house within 450 feet. if so you would need their permission then.



That's a given which is why I don't have neighbors.....:evil:


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

wild bill said:


> as long as there is not another house within 450 feet. if so you would need their permission then.


The law is below. The safety zone does not just apply to houses.

A person shall not hunt or discharge a firearm within 150 yards of an occupied building, dwelling, house, residence, or cabin, or any barn or other building used in connection with a farm operation, without obtaining the written permission of the owner, renter, or occupant of the property.


----------



## TIMfromTroy (Jan 24, 2005)

How do you interpret the language regarding barns?

"A person shall not hunt or discharge a firearm within 150 yards of an occupied building, dwelling, house, residence, or cabin, or any barn or other building used in connection with a farm operation, without obtaining the written permission of the owner, renter, or occupant of the property." 


If the building in question is a barn does the barn have to used in a farming operation in order to count for safety zone purposes?

If for example, the building is a shed, it appears that it must be used for farming purposes or the safety zone rule doesn't apply.

Are you aware of court cases which have addressed this?


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

TIMfromTroy said:


> How do you interpret the language regarding barns?
> 
> If the building in question is a barn does the barn have to used in a farming operation in order to count for safety zone purposes?
> 
> ...


If it appears the barn or any other building (shed's included) is used in a farming operation, I would not take a chance and make sure you are far enough away. Like most laws, if you aren't sure, don't take the chance.


----------

